# pelvic floor test



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

anyone had their pelvic floor tested and if so what is the test for that?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

For terminal(down there) constipation.


----------



## 17764 (Jun 14, 2006)

I was diagnosed w/ pelvic floor dysfunction after having what's called an "anorectal manometry" - Basically what they do is push a catheter w/ a ballon on its end up into the rectum while you're lying on your side. Then, they blow up the ballon and sensors take measurements of your sucess as you try to push it out. If you can't do it (I couldn't), then they put weights on the end of the catheter (I still couldn't - and this meant that I had PFD).An MRI of the pelvic floor muscles can also be performed.


----------

